# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  Caneel Bay in the NYT

## TJH

The topic of the current state of Caneel Bay came up in another thread, so I thought I'd share this article that discusses a really complicated situation. If you've been to Caneel in the past, the current state takes your breath away. There are a couple of photos in the article that will give you an idea of the situation. 
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/20/t...gtype=Homepage

----------


## stbartshopper

Very, very sad.

----------

